# NE1 have pix of Black Leather w/ M Cloth inserts on M3?



## aarong325i (Apr 7, 2003)

Im interested in purchasing a 2004 M3 with Black Leather w/ cloth M inserts. But i would like to see how they look with the M inserts 1st. anyone have pictures? Thanks in advanced. 


aarong325i
325i 02'
325 93'
2002 74'


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm suprised that our local archivist, atyclb, hasn't responded. The color isn't very good in these shots but they should give you some idea. I think there may be other pics around this board....did you try the search?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

oops! somehow I missed this thread


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> oops! somehow I missed this thread


It happens to the best of us


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I prefer that lookto the all leather.

:thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I like both cloth or leather...the cloth are very nicely done.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

To me, the cloth in my 325 looks nicer than the M cloth...but I'll have to wait until May to do a side by side comparison


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

I had a hard time choosing between the cloth and leather. I eventually chose the leather, but had I known I could have ordered the alcantara interior, I'd definitely have done that.


----------

